# Grids without People



## Krishtar (Sep 14, 2020)

After looking at a number of city grids throughout the world, I think an investigation is in order.  Some of these grids are quite strange and deserve some detailed explanations.  Mystery Grids  These are only a few compiled that I'm personally questioning.  A few of these are forwarded to me for investigation and they are included in the compilation surmounting.

I'm just curious.  I would like to know more history about why these enormous grids are empty.  A morbid question comes to mind.  Did the buildings turn to dust?





> Note: This OP was recovered from the KeeperOfTheKnowledge archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: Grids without People


----------



## Tarheel (Sep 17, 2020)

Paging @Krishtar. Come in @Krishtar.

​


----------



## Krishtar (Sep 18, 2020)

Thank you for the invite back to this thread.  Thank you @Tarheel for posting my latest wonderings.

I have learned a lot from deciding to interact with the original stolen history .org site.  Originally I came across JonLevi, and the knowledge he shared was a huge missing piece to a puzzle for me.  Why are there so many anomalous structures and grids everywhere you look in satellite imagery?  Why do I say anomalous?  I'm sure that most of you know what I am referring to.  I am referring to the global reset that happened in our recent past, and which we are only now becoming aware of having occurred.  This world wide disaster, caused an extinction event, (Edit) or at least a partial one.

(Edit) I am going back through this post and editing a little.  I'm looking closer at the absolutes, because I'm not completely knowledgeable about what I'm seeing.  I'm leaving what I am convinced is real, for now.  I will not assume I know, so when you hear me make a statement, realize it comes from a person that sees the world is upside down, including the way I see reality.  Each day I catch myself trying to use the old way of seeing the world, but now it's too apparent.  That way of interacting and seeing the world is gone for me.


----------



## MoxieGirlington (Sep 18, 2020)

hello, I’m new here. Jon levi told me bout this site. I’m fascinated by the wonders of this world that main stream media ignores. It makes me wonder how many humans are working for the inner parasites.  Keep sharing your thoughts, I for one am extremely interested.


----------



## Oracle (Sep 19, 2020)

Krishtar said:


> Thank you for the invite back to this thread.  Thank you @Tarheel for posting my latest wonderings.
> 
> I have learned a lot from deciding to interact with the original stolen history .org site.  Originally I came across JonLevi, and the knowledge he shared was a huge missing piece to a puzzle for me.  Why are there so many anomalous structures and grids everywhere you look in satellite imagery?  Why do I say anomalous?  I'm sure that most of you know what I am referring to.  I am referring to the global reset that happened in our recent past, and which we are only now becoming aware of having occurred.  This world wide disaster, caused an extinction event.  This is often called the Mud flood, because it burned, flooded, buried, vibrated, and shifted everything.  I believe we were saved, and brought back to this world to continue providing essential commodities to the inner earth beings, who do business with the elites of our world.  I believe these elites serve vampires.  Beings who keep/tend humans, while quantum harvesting the 'flock'.  They live under us and they seem to interact pretty frequently with the surface.  They seem to be in charge.  Their understanding of the quantum universe and the Ley lines, or electric universe, is far ahead of ours.  Our fears I'm afraid feed their needs.  This pandemic, was of their making.  It's a hunger and a sickness.  Their survival depends on ours, or until it doesn't.
> 
> I jump to the most outlandish explanation first, but I think I'm correct.  I have my opinions, and I like to hear everyone else's too.  I guess why not.  Might as well tell people what I really see.  It may not be what you want to hear, but from what I can see, there is no doubt in my mind about inner earth and other worlds we are kept out of.  I believe I'm tired of waiting for answers to my questions.  I think I'll ask God directly thank you very much lol.


I have come to the exact same conclusions myself. Were it not for my pedogate research back in 2016,I would never have believed it possible but once down the rabbithole there was no denying it. I also am a believer in inner earth ( actually all my recent research has been in that area) and that ufo's come from there. My, what I'd give to go on an Arctic or Antarctica expedition! The shape changing thing in so many myths around the world, I do believe they are among us directing the show. So much to say on these topics, too hard on my phone right now. lol

	Post automatically merged: Sep 19, 2020



Tarheel said:


> Paging @Krishtar. Come in @Krishtar.
> 
> ​



I believe Kahzakastan is a very important part of our stolen history. Innumerable mentions of this country/area in old books. Now I've finally joined the community I will no longer just read them out of interest but highlight and save references to various topics together in an organised fashion so I can start to piece things together properly. Thank you SH for finally forcing me to stop being a disorganized random person. lol


----------



## BStankman (Sep 19, 2020)

@*Krishtar *
I don't think I mentioned it on the ORG site, but you have a real gift for video editing.
When I saw the title of your newest video, I assumed you would be covering the WOW lines that originate in the Caucasus.

Colm Gibney.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2yP1myQSQk_​

It seems obvious these lines predate the current river courses.
When I look at these lines I cannot decide if the lines are the result of a primitive AI, like a robot vacuum.
Or a rudimentary programmable machine, like this toy from 1979.


----------



## Krishtar (Sep 19, 2020)

BStankman said:


> @*Krishtar *
> I don't think I mentioned it on the ORG site, but you have a real gift for video editing.
> When I saw the title of your newest video, I assumed you would be covering the WOW lines that originate in the Caucasus.
> 
> ...




I am hinting at covering those lines.  They are part of a bigger picture, or story and I'm not comfortable yet with my own knowledge.  I'm still being introduced to the star civilization myself, and the strangeness of this world existing.  I am humbled by the amount of information that has been shared with me through this ongoing conversation.  I have received a lot of help and guidance.  Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Gold (Sep 19, 2020)

I lean towards grids being the infrastructure of past cities since they're often in places that are empty now but were full of settlements in old maps. And that their design has practical purpose and alignment with the natural energy grid.

What I don't know is: how most of them remain if the world has been flooded so many times over, unless all of these were dug out after the most recent flood and haven't been re-covered or somehow remain visible even when covered.


----------



## Krishtar (Sep 19, 2020)

https://www.flickr.com/gp/187789493@N05/N0Kjj2
Below is Fort Cumberland National Historic Site, in New Brunswick, Canada.  I'm choosing this star fort location in particular to point out the region that surrounds it.  You will see that the surrounding area is rich in visual history.  From the ground, you will not see these things, but from above, the world is quite different than you'd imagine.




Below you see the star fort is positioned close to the unique terraformed landscape that is still intact.  This is a common
sight when investigating star forts.  Some locations are harder to study, but others like this one are amazingly intact.  It's one of many locations that allow us to view star forts, grids, and tree patterns, all in the same area.  Water is obviously a huge part of this investigation, so
keep water in mind when we talk grids and star forts.




Begin epic music.




Ley lines and forest patterns.


----------



## Citezenship (Sep 21, 2020)

BStankman said:


> @*Krishtar *
> I don't think I mentioned it on the ORG site, but you have a real gift for video editing.
> When I saw the title of your newest video, I assumed you would be covering the WOW lines that originate in the Caucasus.
> 
> ...



This was also my first thought, these WOW lines are so vast and obviously very old because the terrian has shifted and we can see that from the air, assuming of corse that the googley earth can be trusted, lets say it can for now!

i have a lot of star forts and wow lines on my GE, there are quite a few that are pixilated, some pixilation can be by passed by using the historical photo's but same can not, these sites are usually police sites, couple in paris and couple in greece spring to mind!

Also Colm brings up a good point on the WOW lines, who the hell is maintaining them, they are vast and very well manicured!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020



Krishtar said:


> https://www.flickr.com/gp/187789493@N05/N0Kjj2
> Below is Fort Cumberland National Historic Site, in New Brunswick, Canada.  I'm choosing this star fort location in particular to point out the region that surrounds it.  You will see that the surrounding area is rich in visual history.  From the ground, you will not see these things, but from above, the world is quite different than you'd imagine.
> View attachment 165
> 
> ...


This is definably an extension of the star fort field system, much like, i suspect how the Japanese have the harmonious relationship with water and use it to dump there food waste for food for the fish, who in turn clean the water, can't remember the name for it!

Anyhow this thread is a great introduction to the field system and some of it's complexities and also i think that this is what the last war in Europe was mostly about, the breaking up of this particular network!

http://www.starforts.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=9

	Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020



Citezenship said:


> BStankman said:
> 
> 
> > @*Krishtar *
> ...



This to me link in to the grids without peeps as it has to of the same origin, or maybe just a coincidence(cough).


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 21, 2020)

The more grids the better!

Related:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExzeKeJQ_lI_


----------



## SuperTrouper (Sep 21, 2020)

Great to see the forum up and running and this thread reactivated. Greetings to all.


----------



## Citezenship (Sep 21, 2020)

Just a theory based on my visual bias, or more like a connection, i think these star forts/citys, lines and grids are part of a network based on the true physical laws of our world and think that they are supercomputer/quantum computers.

some images of the die/processor of the q comp,(visual rep)



and one of the beast itself,






I think this is might be what is underneath said forts, 

I have no evidence of this but thought i would put my confirmation bias to good use, no proof just thinking!


----------



## sorrow83 (Sep 24, 2020)

@Krishtar Hi, strange question: did you have videos on a YouTube channel called 11 33? I only ask because your avatar and the channel's are the same (fairly new here) - the videos have recently been removed but a few people on Reddit still wanted to see them, so I've temporarily  re-uploaded them onto my channel Grids Without People - Playlist.

If these are your videos and you would like me to remove them just say, if not any info or links you'd like in the descriptions I can insert for you. They aren't monetized btw.

Thanks Kindly,
Nathan.


----------



## BStankman (Sep 24, 2020)

Flickr page is gone.  href.li
Youtube page has no videos.  11 33


----------



## Citezenship (Sep 24, 2020)

how does the old saying go, You know you’re over the target when you start catching flak!


----------



## SuperTrouper (Sep 25, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> how does the old saying go, You know you’re over the target when you start catching flak!



I very much doubt that. This kind of research can take a toll on people, as the findings can be quite heavy to process.


----------



## BStankman (Sep 25, 2020)

SuperTrouper said:


> This kind of research can take a toll on people, as the findings can be quite heavy to process.



That is the impression I got.  His return post #3 above was heavily edited on Wednesday before anyone noticed he went dark yesterday.

It can be ego shattering to realize you have accepted a lie your entire life, when the contrary evidence has been available the whole time.
The next step is trying to show everyone what you learned and being forced to conclude everyone around you is an NPC.
It is isolating and paranoia inducing and part of what makes Alex Jones "the sky is falling" trap so successful.  As so many people never graduate from that stage.
That is part of what makes stolen history community so special.  Most of us have been through all the same steps and you just don't encounter people like that in your daily life.

I hope this is just a coincidence.  
The last thread I remember from the .ORG site was Madwack's  Badlands of Alberta Canada thread.  Where we discussed how this protected site looked suspiciously like Cappadocia.  
And Krishtar's last post was on Fort Cumberland National Historic Site, in New Brunswick, Canada.

Hopefully Krishtar will return slightly changed from some self reflection (an not be accused as an imposter )


----------



## conductor (Sep 25, 2020)

BStankman said:


> SuperTrouper said:
> 
> 
> > This kind of research can take a toll on people, as the findings can be quite heavy to process.
> ...



Agreed.
Additionally, the cosmic energies are off the charts this year. This is having an effect on people too. I sent him a direct message. 
Hopefully he is ok.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Sep 26, 2020)

BStankman said:


> And Krishtar's last post was on Fort Cumberland National Historic Site, in New Brunswick, Canada.



This place looks amazing.

Stonehenge to DC ley line passes nearby.

Couldn't help but notice a four-leaf clover.


----------



## DanFromMN (Sep 27, 2020)

I'm glad that this thread made the transition.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020

@SouperTrouper
THATS A HIGHWAY exit and entrance ramp.  I'd know one anywhere.  Those are all over the place in Minnesota


----------



## Citezenship (Sep 27, 2020)

There used to be an article that has now been removed from the googley searches, "the esoteric meaning of roundabouts".
Can't find it any more, but remember it had something to do with the round and round theme/meme and the hypnotic affect of roulette wheels, you know the wheels on the bus and all that jazz, so it is no surprise that roundabouts are mixed in with the redoubts, nursery rymes anyone!

https://writingexplained.org/idiom-dictionary/round-and-round-it-goes

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020



DanFromMN said:


> I'm glad that this thread made the transition.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020
> 
> ...


Very "Tron" like especially when viewed from the air at night, Matrix, cough cough!


----------



## SuperTrouper (Sep 27, 2020)

DanFromMN said:


> I'm glad that this thread made the transition.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020
> 
> ...



I know that.  There can be hidden symbolism in shapes, like markers. Also, locations of major highway intersections often mark important spots on the grid. I've come to this conclusion based on my own research.


----------



## Krishtar (Sep 29, 2020)

sorrow83 said:


> @Krishtar Hi, strange question: did you have videos on a YouTube channel called 11 33? I only ask because your avatar and the channel's are the same (fairly new here) - the videos have recently been removed but a few people on Reddit still wanted to see them, so I've temporarily  re-uploaded them onto my channel Grids Without People - Playlist.
> 
> If these are your videos and you would like me to remove them just say, if not any info or links you'd like in the descriptions I can insert for you. They aren't monetized btw.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing my work and not posting it publicly.  That was very kind of you.  I'm easing back and looking at things with fresh eyes.  My heart is growing and learning.  I need to start over and that's why I took everything down.  Let's have some fun and begin again


----------



## hajnal (Sep 29, 2020)

Krishtar said:


> I took everything down


I was very much relieved that it was You, and not some nefarious AI, who took down your work from all your sites, but I think it was not only me, who missed them, so  please, let your photos and videos see again, and I hope you will carry on your interesting research.


----------



## Krishtar (Sep 30, 2020)

I want you all to know a little bit about why the Grids without People thread got started.  It started off with the thought that grids were mysterious and that they needed to be 'investigated'.  Of course I'm sure a few people had a good chuckle when they saw me race full tilt forward into the unknown.

The world is magic.  It's filled with more questions than answers.  The more you look the more you see, but after you see, I feel you see.

I have moved on.  I'm not really interested in collecting knowledge.  I'm interested in experiencing it and moving forward.

This thread has been a great way to do that for me.  I am officially bowing out of the arena.  I have seen that if you want to find and see what Google Earth, or any of these maps have to offer, then all you have to do is look with an open heart.  See what's truly right in front of you.  It's that simple.  Share, what you see.  Do it.  Don't rely on one person to take the load.  Like Frodo and Bilbo.  We need each other to help with this process.  Keep that in mind when we move forward into these tumultuous times.  We need each other.  Humans need to stick together and become better.  We're not what they tell us.  We are much, much better. 

So, my presence here is going to be diminished.  My time has come and went.  As you see the videos landed above in good hands I believe.  I also saw that when I popped in here.

Also, this is a healing process for me after losing a large number of family, young and old recently in my lifetime.  This is part of my processing of it and also the world in general.  So thank you for having me here.  I'll still be around, but I'm not going on like before.  Here's the Torch! lol


----------



## Oracle (Sep 30, 2020)

Krishtar said:


> I want you all to know a little bit about why the Grids without People thread got started.  It started off with the thought that grids were mysterious and that they needed to be 'investigated'.  Of course I'm sure a few people had a good chuckle when they saw me race full tilt forward into the unknown.
> 
> The world is magic.  It's filled with more questions than answers.  The more you look the more you see, but after you see, I feel you see.
> 
> ...



I have re-read comments made on this thread 3 times now and I still am missing what's happened since I contributed,but I just wanted to say don't despair mate. 
Don't know if it's the same thing,but I have lost family young and old,and friends through trying to share the truth of this world,warn them so they can be prepared and not afraid in the now and the future.
     I feel your pain and believe there is no better group of people than right here on SH to be amongst in these times.    

Feel free to pm me anytime if you need an ear or a shoulder. I don't often check the email a/c I registered with , but I will turn on alerts and check it more often if need be.
      Meanwhile here's a gift that may help Michael Sealey
Disclaimer...not me or my channel, but I think you may find something on there to help as I have in the past. Namaste


----------



## Skydog (Sep 30, 2020)

Krishtar said:


> I want you all to know a little bit about why the Grids without People thread got started.  It started off with the thought that grids were mysterious and that they needed to be 'investigated'.  Of course I'm sure a few people had a good chuckle when they saw me race full tilt forward into the unknown.
> 
> The world is magic.  It's filled with more questions than answers.  The more you look the more you see, but after you see, I feel you see.
> 
> ...


Whether or not this has anything to do with putting down your smartphone/laptop/iPad/whatever and picking up your dumbphone (ie call/text capabilities only - - you know...for emergencies - think 2004)...and going out there to live life like humans were most likely intended to live - I commend you brother!  Good luck and Godspeed!


----------



## Krishtar (Sep 30, 2020)

Here's where some of my research leaves off.  Click on the picture to enlarge and read the coordinates.  Please continue to look at this and study what you see.  Pay attention to the very last part of the video and what they show and say.  It's a map portion stretching from Western Sahara to Asia, and then it spins around to my part of the world.





Star Gate?





Below: 767 square miles for the mind and soul.  Also keep in mind Western Sahara, images included in the videos.
This area below is uninhabited by humans.  I invite anyone to start researching this whole area marked in red and surrounding areas, which look like desert.  It's full of wonders.




Remnants of ancient Babylon waiting to be meticulously excavated?




Below: High tech ruins?  What is going on in this structure?  Whatever it is, I'm really drawn to it's intricacy and design.  It almost
looks like conduits for water?  That is a solid structure!  However old it is, this is amazing.




Below: The Field Systems surrounding the region of ancient Babylon are other-worldly.  Their complexity is astonishing.  Field systems
appear to me, to be multipurpose in function.  I'm still trying to determine what those functions are.  They seem to be electrical, but at the low frequency spectrum.




Below: Camp or dwelling?  I cannot tell you what this is, but I think some of you will know when you open your hearts and see.






Oracle said:


> I have re-read comments made on this thread 3 times now and I still am missing what's happened since I contributed,but I just wanted to say don't despair mate.


This is basically what is happening.  Now that I have been getting work again, I'm starting to not have time to invest towards this project, so I hope and believe others here will be happy to contribute and continue where this leads.  I think we all are wondering.  I'm choosing the smaller footprint approach for awhile, but as you can see, I'm still excited as can be lol.


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 1, 2020)

this looks very much like the Knadahar region of Afganistan, will look it up again when i have time


----------



## SuperTrouper (Oct 1, 2020)

Krishtar said:


> View attachment 572



I seem to have found cheeses.

There seems to be a drawing of motorcycle nearby, too. I see all sorts of things. Seems like someone's having a bit of fun.  









P.S. My THC/CBD prescribed tincture is kicking in. Is J.C. a lover of motorbikes, particularly Harleys?

P.S.S. I am really sorry if I've offended anyone. Please accept my apologies.


----------



## Potato (Oct 1, 2020)

Krishtar said:


> Remnants of ancient Babylon waiting to be meticulously excavated?


Krishtar, I would like to do some further research on this photo. Do you know the name of this specific location? When I put those coordinates into google it says it is Samarra. I see there is more recent information about excavations in that area, but I don't know the area well enough to narrow it down.


----------



## Krishtar (Oct 1, 2020)

Potato said:


> Krishtar said:
> 
> 
> > Remnants of ancient Babylon waiting to be meticulously excavated?
> ...


Yes you are correct, Ancient Samarra.  I'm wondering if this area is actually Ancient Babylon.  The map in that video is saying look here people, and then it ends on the other side of the globe.


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 2, 2020)

Excellent work, Krishtar.
Well everyone, good luck getting some of these sites excavated, it would cost billions. No archeologist of today or very few would give us the truth on why these ruins are so advanced. In my grandson's lifetime maybe he will get the truth.
The PTB system of knowledge control is being overwhelmed by satellite photos that don't lie. We get SILENCE in return.
No wonder the Mideast is kept on the boil with more regional wars and such.
Don't forget that ISIS was destroying archeological sites by the score. One story purports they were destroying Annunaki evidence.

For once Nat Geo tells us something of value.
But don't be fooled. Its a Pay-OP, I believe. Both sides were probably funded by the same Deep State PTB folks in obscure roundabout ways. Its something like this:

_"Boo-hoo! Those mean ISIS guys are destroying all the cool archeo sites that we, Nat Geo, tell you lies about so you won't know how old they really are and who built them. Boo-hoo-hooo."_



https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...looting-ancient-sites-iraq-syria-archaeology/


----------



## SuperTrouper (Oct 5, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Well everyone, good luck getting some of these sites excavated, it would cost billions. No archeologist of today or very few would give us the truth on why these ruins are so advanced. In my grandson's lifetime maybe he will get the truth.
> The PTB system of knowledge control is being overwhelmed by satellite photos that don't lie. We get SILENCE in return.



Slow and gradual disclosure. It's the most logical and gentle path as part of the broader power transition, or shall I say dispersion.

Patience is also something that many of us have to learn, particularly during this age of instant everything.

We also have to learn that there's no "us vs. them".


_View: https://youtu.be/n03g8nsaBro_


----------



## Potato (Oct 5, 2020)

SuperTrouper said:


> Slow and gradual disclosure. It's the most logical and gentle path as part of the broader power transition, or shall I say dispersion.
> 
> Patience is also something that many of us have to learn, particularly during this age of instant everything.
> 
> We also have to learn that there's no "us vs. them".



Patience? How many centuries is sufficient?  I have not learned this lesson, please explain why there is no "us vs. them".


----------



## SuperTrouper (Oct 5, 2020)

Potato said:


> SuperTrouper said:
> 
> 
> > Slow and gradual disclosure. It's the most logical and gentle path as part of the broader power transition, or shall I say dispersion.
> ...



We are in this together and there's no way out. We are also all one consciousness. I can't prove this to you as it's totally experiential.

Science and spirituality are finally coming together. The square is (getting) circled.


_View: https://youtu.be/pIJHJzDQcRM_


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 5, 2020)

_We are in this together and there's no way out. We are also all one consciousness. I can't prove this to you as it's totally experiential.
Science and spirituality are finally coming together. The square is (getting) circled._



Agreed. The Law of One.
But my patience thins by the day.
My entire cadre of friends and family are asleep on laudanum.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Oct 6, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> _We are in this together and there's no way out. We are also all one consciousness. I can't prove this to you as it's totally experiential.
> Science and spirituality are finally coming together. The square is (getting) circled._
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto.

But the choice is up to One (consciousness) to "awaken" them if it seeks to use their bodily instrument for whatever purposes. One could call this "evolution".


----------



## SuperTrouper (Nov 2, 2020)

Does anyone have any idea why the Alaskan coast is "off" by about 130 meters (500 feet) in this location?


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 3, 2020)

Ask the US National Reconnaissance Office. NRO.
"Nothing to see here."


----------



## AdAd (Nov 3, 2020)

Krishtar said:


> Here's where some of my research leaves off.  Click on the picture to enlarge and read the coordinates.  Please continue to look at this and study what you see.  Pay attention to the very last part of the video and what they show and say.  It's a map portion stretching from Western Sahara to Asia, and then it spins around to my part of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks friend for pointing this out to us ! This place is pure GOLD !

This feature is also quite intruiging. The ruins of whatever the octogonal structure is seems to be related with an old waterway (?) :


----------



## Tarheel (Nov 4, 2020)

*Fiboanchi Spiral, Heerhugowaard, Netherlands.*
52.6464722, 04.8004722
(w/o people does not apply, but wanted to share)


----------



## SuperTrouper (Nov 4, 2020)

Italy's west coast - can anyone musically inclined work these circles into a melody? Is it possible?

I made this too of US east coast, along with a few other videos (Florida, and parts of Brazil and Australia).










	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2020

Grids with people... Karlsruhe, Germany. What a beauty.


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 5, 2021)

Regarding some rectangles and ancient salt pans, this may explain some of the shapes we see near grids around the world. It would go a long way to explain why the Earth was mined so much.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMDJA4UvXLA_


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 5, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> Regarding some rectangles and ancient salt pans, this may explain some of the shapes we see near grids around the world. It would go a long way to explain why the Earth was mined so much.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMDJA4UvXLA_



This is a great vid, even if the title is a little misleading as it could easily be said that these pools produce half the stuff that kills most people, but hey there has to be balance right!


----------



## Krishtar (Mar 24, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> Regarding some rectangles and ancient salt pans, this may explain some of the shapes we see near grids around the world. It would go a long way to explain why the Earth was mined so much.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMDJA4UvXLA_




Some things that come to my mind when I look at the grids and the water pans.

1.  Solar Energy, using chemistry and sunlight.
2.  Various clay like materials for healing and manufacturing.
3.  Special waters charged by the direct interaction with sunlight.
4.  Frequencies that are harmonically tuned to earth vibrations, therefore creating amplification and distribution of clouds and weather manipulation.
5.  Current human understanding of the grid system and how it functions seems lost to us, but other 'in the know' people are aware.
6.  If the planet was save-able, why are there nuclear power plants set up on the edges of our most precious eco systems?  

Below: Florida 






What you see above is an old world field system, repurposed with a nuclear power plant.  That seems like a pretty big slap in the face to wake up!  Can anyone see how huge this structure is?

Again, why place nuclear power plants all around the planet, when you and I know the next time we have another cataclysm, there will be an inhabitable world for humans.  This is why nuclear is bad!  Planet meltdown, no return to the surface.


_View: https://youtu.be/91USJR5Fpzk_


We have to give huge credit to our ancestors who knew that coal and steam were the only way to move forward in an environment that is this hostile in terms of electromagnetic fluctuations.  We were designed for this work in my opinion.  Now it seems there is other plans in motion, and we get to wonder what's next!  Exciting times is an understatement lol!

Florida is a magical place, it's a wonder to behold!  Below is another place to explore.  You won't believe what can be found in Florida!
Plan your vacation now! 
https://magnificentrealm.wordpress.com/2021/02/23/what-is-going-on/
This image below is about 6 miles across!


----------



## Krishtar (Dec 1, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/yCK0cIZgyJg_


Hi everyone.  It's been awhile since having much to say.  A lot of heavy things needed attention in my life, and one of those things was my heart.  I was finding it difficult to have conversations in real life, and my mind was clouded by fear.  I'm sure there are those of you going through similar, or have been there done that.  I picked myself up again and got back to doing what I love most.  I worked outside most the year and reconnected with the Earth.  A lot of digging in the dirt, growing food and flowers, and loving it immensely.  It was the most perfect growing season ever!  I am happy again, but different.  I thought about sharing an album, but I think it's easier for me this way, because I get to have some fun, and I hope those into mud, water and dirt can appreciate.  

I've had a lot of time to think about my personal discoveries and have decided to not be afraid to share some things, but this time not so clouded in my mind, and with a little more focus.  I do not have any grand knowledge from any of this, so don't ask to much lol.  The grid with the symbols are from the Newberry Stone.


----------



## Krishtar (Dec 29, 2021)

I found myself staring at this spot in Spain a day or so ago, but didn't see what it was until today.  I went back to the spot and saw this.  There are two dice like water designs in the old irrigation grid.  *These were made sometime in 2007.  I used the time slider from a higher altitude to confirm this.  I couldn't zoom in on the field to investigate what had happened.  In 2011 you can see tire tracks going to them.

Has anyone seen a design like this?  Located in Choza de Huerta Tejada, Spain.

Lat:  37° 2'58.87"N
Long:   6°19'1.40"W










2011 shows tire tracks.





Nearby the above location I found these glyph like designs along the channel.





*edited to correct grammar and to add other info like location


----------



## Referent (Dec 29, 2021)

Krishtar said:


> I found myself staring at this spot in Spain a day or so ago, but didn't see what it was until today.  I went back to the spot and saw this.  There are two dice like water designs in the old irrigation grid.  *These were made sometime in 2007.  I used the time slider from a higher altitude to confirm this.  I couldn't zoom in on the field to investigate what had happened.  In 2011 you can see tire tracks going to them.
> 
> Has anyone seen a design like this?  Located in Choza de Huerta Tejada, Spain.
> 
> ...


Interesting circles and formations.  I'll speculate.  It looks like they are in or near a national park that has a visitors center with an email address and a phone number.  A cursory read suggests the changes may be part of ecological rehabilitation (or experimentation, who knows).  I wonder what the staff at nearby Centro Visitantes Jose Antonio Valverde would say if asked about the "dice-like circles", if presented with the images.

The organic looking shape that the "artificial dice" appear to radiate away from seems to be called Lucio de Mari López, some kind of pool apparently.  In my amateur opinion, it is somewhat hard to tell if the pool and the dice are wet or dry depending on the time of year, or just marshy all the time, but this seems to be near wetlands at least.

Reportedly there was an ecological disaster of toxic waste spill at nearby Doñada National Park area in 1998 (about 23 years ago), with reporting at the time indicating "cropland will be left barren for 25 years because of the spill".

So, could people be testing crop viability in the grid areas' dice-areas (checking for "cadmium, zinc and other metals")?


----------



## Krishtar (Dec 30, 2021)

Referent said:


> So, could people be testing crop viability in the grid areas' dice-areas (checking for "cadmium, zinc and other metals")?


You might be correct.  It's the size of the patterns and their measurements, along with the radiating affect you can see, that attract me to investigate.  I'm not saying they are perfect measurements, but maybe they could be?  I wonder if it's computer generated, and if someone on the ground used a device to pinpoint each spot to draw these football field sized ovals.  They are big!  The whole square shape is around 2300 ft in length.

It's interesting about the toxic spill and the quarantine for 25 years.  Thank you for digging up those details.


----------



## AliceInAlchemy (Dec 30, 2021)

Krishtar said:


> Thank you for the invite back to this thread.  Thank you @Tarheel for posting my latest wonderings.
> 
> I have learned a lot from deciding to interact with the original stolen history .org site.  Originally I came across JonLevi, and the knowledge he shared was a huge missing piece to a puzzle for me.  Why are there so many anomalous structures and grids everywhere you look in satellite imagery?  Why do I say anomalous?  I'm sure that most of you know what I am referring to.  I am referring to the global reset that happened in our recent past, and which we are only now becoming aware of having occurred.  This world wide disaster, caused an extinction event, (Edit) or at least a partial one.
> 
> (Edit) I am going back through this post and editing a little.  I'm looking closer at the absolutes, because I'm not completely knowledgeable about what I'm seeing.  I'm leaving what I am convinced is real, for now.  I will not assume I know, so when you hear me make a statement, realize it comes from a person that sees the world is upside down, including the way I see reality.  Each day I catch myself trying to use the old way of seeing the world, but now it's too apparent.  That way of interacting and seeing the world is gone for me.


I am only about three posts into this thread but I had to post a reply immediately before catching up.....I want you to know that our energies are very similar and I can hear you through the words you chose to express how you feel on this subject. I wish that I didn't have to be hindered by my lack of proper grammar and a finite amount of words to use. Will come catch up on this thread after work, really wanted to make sure that I sent this reply.


----------



## Krishtar (Jan 15, 2022)

BStankman said:


> That is the impression I got.  His return post #3 above was heavily edited on Wednesday before anyone noticed he went dark yesterday.
> 
> It can be ego shattering to realize you have accepted a lie your entire life, when the contrary evidence has been available the whole time.
> The next step is trying to show everyone what you learned and being forced to conclude everyone around you is an NPC.
> ...


What you said here is true.  I did go to the next step, trying to see if one of my closest friends could see what I had to present.  It was a strange experience.  I saw his fear for me and his worry.  He had also had the jabs and was suffering from the diminutive affects.  My thoughts in the moment are for his well being.  I realize what I want to discuss is pretty crazy, but I feel it brings me closer to understanding my present life and what is meaningful.  

I discovered some things, and so did a lot of people.  You might call it "When Atlanteans awaken".  I guess that makes some sense to me, except I think that is probably not the real story.  There is history in the United States that the conquered people were forbidden to speak.  Not until 1978.  In that year, they won the right to practice their ceremonies and speak their language again.  From my personal observation, the old ways have been eroded, and the language has barely survived.  The history they tell is pre Columbus and their stories reflect the great flood and the sinking of Puan, and the survivors of the Great Destruction who invaded North America.  

Their collective history also recalls the Prophet, a Christlike man who proceeded the invading white man, eyes of the sea, dressed in white robes who came from the east performing miracles.  He was known as the Peacemaker and the Dawn Star.  This man is legendary and some know him as Osiris, Quetzalcoatl, or the Pale Plumed Serpent, which in those days, serpents were men who lived and traveled by sea boat, and those boats had dragons carved on either side.  Each tribe had a different name for him, but they all were visited by him.  Now this knowledge over time has been scurried away to keep it 'safe', and also dubbed a hoax.  The Smithsonian was involved in the early days, and certain archeologists made a living looting mound civilization ruins, and plowing them into the earth.  Michigan artifacts, Burrows cave are a few collections that go unknown.  Look up the Mystic Symbol, Michigan Artifacts.  

So I just learned a lot of this and also how I am standing in the middle of it so to speak where I live.  The living grid.  Something that continues generation after generation of human incarnation, with no question about its origin.  Much of it being harvested, or plowed down, along with the knowledge that it holds.  From above the earth, I can see someone had masterpiece tree skills.  

Yes you could say I'm slightly changed by certain things.  I come back to this place with my album of photos and videos.  I don't know if I have a point anymore.  I go through times thinking that there is no point in connecting with others, and then other times it seems I wouldn't have started my investigation if there wasn't a point.  It seems that within this thread, there are many reasons to think about what is presented and hem and haw about it.  What I think has occurred is an understanding that the invisible spectrums of reality are interconnected with our physical reality.  These are sciences that have been disallowed and therefore hidden.  I see my place isn't to seek wealth and power, but to allow the Creator into my life and be a peaceful loving human.  This is the main challenge for me now.


----------



## trismegistus (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 20, 2022)

Krishtar my boy,

Everything is computer generated. 

You and me,
This forum, reality, and whatever is on the other side


Krishtar said:


> You might be correct.  It's the size of the patterns and their measurements, along with the radiating affect you can see, that attract me to investigate.  I'm not saying they are perfect measurements, but maybe they could be?  I wonder if it's computer generated, and if someone on the ground used a device to pinpoint each spot to draw these football field sized ovals.  They are big!  The whole square shape is around 2300 ft in length.
> 
> It's interesting about the toxic spill and the quarantine for 25 years.  Thank you for digging up those details.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Jan 20, 2022)

Since it has people on its grids. Fish hoek, South Africa. Hexagon grids. River that follows the world wide trend of drying up. 
And some possible starforts remnants in the surroundings. 
There are some citys who lools like "old world" cities in South Africa, but this is a small fishing village, were once home to Sir Allan mossop amongst others. 
- And a story from its wiki of a dissident, sent to psychriatic ward, as one does even in modern times apperently, when questioning the rulers.


----------



## Krishtar (Jan 22, 2022)

6079SmithW said:


> Krishtar my boy,
> 
> Everything is computer generated.
> 
> ...


It's hard for me to argue against this, but I would like to add that there is a glitch in the matrix 



Blackdiamond said:


> Since it has people on its grids. Fish hoek, South Africa. Hexagon grids. River that follows the world wide trend of drying up.
> And some possible starforts remnants in the surroundings.
> There are some citys who lools like "old world" cities in South Africa, but this is a small fishing village, were once home to Sir Allan mossop amongst others.
> - And a story from its wiki of a dissident, sent to psychriatic ward, as one does even in modern times apperently, when questioning the rulers.


I took a gander at this area and can see what you mean.  Hexagonal patterns are repeated in the waterworks and other places in that region.

I looked at the Arkansas location too.  Same kind of pattern at that spot.  It's all very interesting to ponder.

What do hexagonal patterns facing upwards toward the sky tell the sky?  There seems to be 7 circles in the middle of the hexagram, and an eight one to surround it.  Is Saturn the key?  2022=6=Sixth planet from the Sun.

Below is another example of Fish Hoek hexagonal works.  A sewage treatment plant sits on one side and a surface mining area on the other, with what looks like a bird sanctuary in the middle.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 22, 2022)

Make more of your amazing videos dude. 

Maybe an hour long one


----------



## Akanah (Jan 22, 2022)

Tarheel said:


> *Fiboanchi Spiral, Heerhugowaard, Netherlands.*
> 52.6464722, 04.8004722
> (w/o people does not apply, but wanted to share)
> 
> View attachment 2394​


This looks like a computer-chip.


----------



## Krishtar (Jan 22, 2022)

Akanah said:


> This looks like a computer-chip.


It does.  What do you think it could be for if it were a chip?  When I consider all the elements that make it up, it becomes a very advanced chip for that matter.  That's a lot of parts in it.  The Fibonacci Spiral is a big connect to nature, and harmonizing the chip using the upward thrusting structure to imprint, for send a feeling into the universe.  I wonder how the energy fields interpret this, and if it creates harmony?

Edit:  It's a recent creation.  I slid back to 1985 and all I saw was farm lands.  If you go north to the tip of the peninsula, those star forts are impressive.


----------



## Krishtar (Jan 23, 2022)

6079SmithW said:


> Make more of your amazing videos dude.
> 
> Maybe an hour long one


Thank you for the request!  I don't think I can do any more for right now.  My computer is aging and my software is failing.  Mercury Retrograde.  I need new glasses too! lol


----------



## Akanah (Jan 24, 2022)

I have found something else. Mecca looks like a crashed UFO and in Medina there is a strange structure that has similarities with a runway.


----------



## Krishtar (Jan 26, 2022)

Akanah said:


> I have found something else. Mecca looks like a crashed UFO and in Medina there is a strange structure that has similarities with a runway.


What I wonder is when did this volcano do its thing?  When I look at the grid and structures, there seems to be old foundations and streets being reclaimed in both regions.  The dams are blown through, and very advanced construction.  Volcanic rock circles are found close to these locations.  These are also found in many places in Africa where volcanism has occurred.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 13, 2022)

Hi there,

I'm not sure if I am misunderstanding the purpose of this topic, but here are some interesting views I discovered whilst looking around Kazakhstan on google maps.
(If these are not relevant to the topic, then I am happy for a mod to remove them if you request it)


















I dont know if all these lines are some sort of planned construction or something like that.... maybe they are in the process of building some giant city here.... but the lines are certainly weird, and it's also odd how theres a tiny little village right in the middle of it all (in the first image)

Kazakhstan is generally fascinating to look at in google maps, imo.
More......
Not grids exactly.... but what happened here?













Is it just an abandoned town? Or something else?
--------------
More....

It looks to me like there was something here.... all over the place... but it appears to have been completely devastated.




----------------
There are two bold lines in the image above, which were clearly highways.... you can follow them literally for miles.
I did just that, and a little way to the southwest.... I saw this.... a giant skull?






I'm not sure what to make of these images below..... is the area just toxic? Or has it been subjected to some serious warfare?




Again, you can see what appear to be obvious highways criss-crossing the area



----------
Going back to the 'skull', I decided to have a closer look.

Sadly, it's just a case of pareidolia..... pretty sure it's not an actual skull.
Interestingly though, it appears once again there are (or were) roads criss-crossing the area.. You can see them feeding into the 'skull' and running through it and around it.
Were the roads (and possibly something else) here first, and this white stuff got dumped on top of it? 






--------------
Any ideas what is going on here????? I am baffled.


----------



## Krishtar (Feb 14, 2022)

Seeker said:


> I'm not sure if I am misunderstanding the purpose of this topic, but here are some interesting views I discovered whilst looking around Kazakhstan on google maps.


Hi, you're on target.  We've been looking at this sort of thing a lot.  You are right about Kazakhstan.  Many different locations like these.  I have a collection of frame grabs that you might be interested in Magnificent Realm’s albums | Flickr

The idea that there was a major war, or reset in the last few hundred years resonates with me, so I started researching using google earth.  What I have personally found shocked me at first.   Since then I am positive that from looking at visual evidence from above, that indeed there was a major world wide event that happened.  There are places that tell the story worldwide.  Below is also Kazakhstan.  Similar looking land and ruins.  





Below Russia - Northern Dvina River Region





Another from Russia





Below: Cuba









Florida: Rotonda West








These are a few that stand out.  I could go on and on with the photos, so I created my own album to keep my stuff together and easy to assess.  The idea is to create an investigation board, and pin the photos to give a true perspective of the amount of time that might have passed since whatever happened happened.  When you look at one or two locations, we're missing the bigger picture.  The evidence is still available and viewable.  That's the funny thing, or not lol.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2022)

I was investigating more around the last picture that I posted..... I really dont understand what is going on here.

Theres something very strange about the quality of the markings - it looks to me like they have been added artificially to obscure whatever this is.
Some of the edges are too straight.... but you can also see bolder lines that cross through the area, and again, these look like roads or highways.




Just to the west you have this unusual series of spaced lines




Very odd
-----------------
Follow one of the roads a little way to the south.....
Same thing again....


----------



## User1 (Feb 14, 2022)

Peace

I have a few questions re this topic of grids with/without people:


Why is there a general trust of google maps?  The liars of the world burned down every ancient library, tried to hide or distort every book of truth and dismantle ancient structures and technologies.  During world wars the remaining structures of the old world are said to have been targeted.  Yet we trust digital maps.......from google?
If we assume that these images are legit, which they could be, the scale of these things are enormous compared to the world we inhabit. If we assume that we are looking at a processor, or a circuit board or power grid, developed by an advanced civilization, would it not suggest that the world is significantly larger than we believe? We are assuming that these were built by advanced peoples, who may have been able to tap into free or limitless energy, so these massive structures world-wide would indicate some extremely energy intense process in the old world or the old world was much bigger than the new world 
Aerial photography predates google maps so is there any evidence of these images prior to the invention of google maps?
Why were these lines not hidden or destroyed by the hiders of truth but shared with the public?  Is this possibly just a massive psy-op serving us a  super size nothing burger?  It doesn't seem they even tried to hide anything.  
Do these images not strike anyone as being logically inconsistent?  On one hand you have these complex grids and fibonaci sequence layouts which are impressive from an aerial view, then on the other side of the world, we have a people creating the Nazca lines, which look the drawings of a 10-year old, but also for an aerial view audience.  Could this not be to create a sort of cognitive dissonance which forces us to choose "advanced civilization" over "10-year old scribbles".  I note that the grids and Nazca lines are not the one and the same though I wonder whether these all of these were not simply created "post-reset" so we could have this wonderfully idea of a history that never existed.

Apologies if some of my questions are somewhat off-topic, I'm trying to tie together what I see as loose ends within this subject hence the other questions.  I also have a deep distrust of......most official narratives, which includes history and science. Looking at the uptick in content around these grid lines on forums, YT and the like, which isn't really being censored as heavily as other things it seems, I get the sense the discourse is being steered in a particular direction.  

Peace


----------



## Krishtar (Feb 14, 2022)

Seeker said:


> Theres something very strange about the quality of the markings - it looks to me like they have been added artificially to obscure whatever this is.
> Some of the edges are too straight.... but you can also see bolder lines that cross through the area, and again, these look like roads or highways.


I've come across similar markings which I'll post when I can remember where they are.  Below is Popowskaja, Russia.  This particular channel network is 27 square miles and in ruin.  This is a section of it.

Edit: I crossed the border into Russia, so not Kazakhstan.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2022)

@User1
I'm fairly new to this topic, but I have some ideas of my own, that may be interesting, so I will do my best to answer your questions.

Firstly, about google maps. I actually used to use google maps multiple times on a daily basis for work purposes to assess locations for whatever reason. There were rare occasions where it would be of no particular help, but generally speaking it was suitable for my purposes, and I have no reason to believe that the images were fake or manipulated. The were true to life, at least in my country.

Whether or not we can accept they are true for other areas, I couldn't possibly say. Who really knows what goes on in Russia, or China, or parts of Africa. Place of particular interest could well be obfuscated. Certainly, if you tried to look at area 51, the magnetic poles, or 'top secret' areas, google maps probably isnt going to be very reliable.

In the most recent images I posted, with the strange membrane-like things - it's possible this has a perfectly natural explanation. Maybe it has something to do with preparation for some mining operation or construction or something like that. Equally, it really could be artificially imposed on the image to hide something, which would suggest there is something of interest here - not that I am ever likely to have the means or resources to go exploring in Kazakhstan. But it is still interesting.

As for the shapes and patterns - that is actually something very interesting to me indeed - and here is why.

Naturally, we have a bit of a separate debate going on else where, to do with the behavior of light, which I will use to illustrate what I mean. We know from practical experience that we can enhance/modify our range of perception with the use of a telescope or binoculars.
However it is that light works exactly is up for debate, but we can surmise that the effect of light, when it comes into contact with curved lenses, is being focused into a point.
IE - when the waves/rays/beams/vibrations/whatever come into contact with the curved surface of the lens, their course is changed in line with the curvature of the lens. They are being focused into a single point.

I wonder if therefore, geometric shapes and patterns - either 3d, like the pyramids, or 2d, like topographical layouts are also capable of harnessing certain energies into a focal point. Whether it be light, magnetism, gravity, or some other forces. Subliminal vibrations in the ether, or things we arent even aware of.

It's interesting how the geometry of certain places and grand architecture all seem to have these 'focal' qualities.


----------



## User1 (Feb 14, 2022)

Seeker said:


> I wonder if therefore, geometric shapes and patterns - either 3d, like the pyramids, or 2d, like topographical layouts are also capable of harnessing certain energies into a focal point. Whether it be light, magnetism, gravity, or some other forces. Subliminal vibrations in the ether, or things we arent even aware of.



Pyramids, cathedrals and the like, yes. I can see that.  These superstructures which run for km across the land, I don't know.  Something about the scale does not compute. And the fact that it's easily recognizable images/patterns make me feel like something is amiss. I say so because what other technologies from the old world seem so easily identifiable? We just look at it and say "Ah Yes, Ye Old iPhone of Yore".  Seems a bit contemporaneous to me. 

Perhaps someone with extensive knowledge of history or the legends of old can refer me to accounts of these machines which stretched across the land as far as the eye can see, because that's literally what I'm imagining it would have to be when I'm looking at these images.  And I struggle to see how these devices/machines would not appear in folklore/literature/legends of old.

Thanks


----------



## Akanah (Feb 14, 2022)

User1 said:


> Peace
> 
> I have a few questions re this topic of grids with/without people:
> 
> ...


Regarding point 5: I have already studied petroglyphs on cave walls and see them as similar to the Nazca lines. Anthony L. Peratt interpreted the petroglyphs as plasma phenomena of a plasma catastrophe which are partly reflected in religion and mythology. People drew on cave walls and in the field what they had seen in the sky and what they could not classify. I go after the assumption that this plasma catastrophe could have taken place in the last century and the geometrical lines on the earth would represent only former human structures before destruction by this plasma catastrophe. So one should definitely concentrate on both kinds of structures respectively I do that.


----------



## User1 (Feb 14, 2022)

Akanah said:


> Regarding point 5: I have already studied petroglyphs on cave walls and see them as similar to the Nazca lines. Anthony L. Peratt interpreted the petroglyphs as plasma phenomena of a plasma catastrophe which are partly reflected in religion and mythology. People drew on cave walls and in the field what they had seen in the sky and what they could not classify. I go after the assumption that this plasma catastrophe could have taken place in the last century and the geometrical lines on the earth would represent only former human structures before destruction by this plasma catastrophe. So one should definitely concentrate on both kinds of structures respectively I do that.


Thanks.  And yes, would make sense to approach them as different subject matters. I do feel it's part of the same misinformation campaign. I'm inclined to go along with the following line of thinking re cave art and the like: Prehistoric cave art appears to be fake... all of it.  Reason being that I don't think artistic creativity is limited by technological advancement.  You could argue we can only build amazing structures if we have the technology that enables the architecture and I'd say yes, you are correct.  I'd also say many a child have drawn up amazing space ships, new worlds, creatures and other figments of their imagination without any consideration for technology and its limitations.  So the idea that people lived in caves and were necessarily crap artists...I don't find it as intuitive as some do.  There's normally an artist in the family, or at least the tribe, village, city or country.  

The plasma catastrophe is quite a curious theory. The implication of this theory, to my mind, is everyone who witnessed and survived it are in on the false history narrative.  All the children who witnessed and survived either have no recollection or desire to tell anyone about it. To explain that these grid lines are remnants of destroyed structures which happened in our recent past doesn't really seem plausible.  If it was a few hundred years ago then yes, I could buy it but the last century, that's a tough sell.

If we say they represent former human structures, do we observe amenities such as potential sports grounds, town halls, shopping centres, markets, etc.?  I haven't noticed any though again, I've never noticed anything when looking at these but I'm not particularly good at this kind of thing so perhaps others can identify it.  If it's as extensive as it appears, we need only think what people build in a village, town or city and we should be something similar, unless we are talking about a different species entirely.  It seems to me as though it's made to look like a grid so we can connect the dots which is why the google and friends are happy to feed us these images.

Just my two cents.


----------



## iseidon (Apr 2, 2022)

SuperTrouper said:


> This place looks amazing.
> 
> Stonehenge to DC ley line passes nearby.
> 
> ...



By the way. Another similarity. The four-leaf clover, according to this logic, is a simplified visualization of a continent in the Arctic.


----------



## hajnal (Apr 4, 2022)

Krishtar said:


> It's hard for me to argue against this, but I would like to add that there is a glitch in the matrix
> 
> 
> I took a gander at this area and can see what you mean.  Hexagonal patterns are repeated in the waterworks and other places in that region.
> ...


For me  it is a bit funny, how the surface mining area looks like some dummy human face...


----------



## Blackdiamond (Apr 16, 2022)

flying around over south east area of Rostov on Don(au) is interesting. Are these patterns from soviet times or old world?


----------



## iseidon (Apr 16, 2022)

Blackdiamond said:


> flying around over south east area of Rostov on Don(au) is interesting. Are these patterns from soviet times or old world? View attachment 21738


Old satellite images of Rostov-on-Don. (1942, 1943, 1944, 1971, 1975).

Enclosed, satellite photos of 1942, 1943 (2), and 1944.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Apr 16, 2022)

iseidon said:


> Old satellite images of Rostov-on-Don. (1942, 1943, 1944, 1971, 1975).
> 
> Enclosed, satellite photos of 1942, 1943 (2), and 1944.



Thank you. It seems the germans missed all the interesting parts, and in soviet times the grids are in place.


----------



## iseidon (Apr 16, 2022)

Blackdiamond said:


> Thank you. It seems the germans missed all the interesting parts, and in soviet times the grids are in place.


Yes, that's right.

I attribute this to the fact that there was censorship (both by the USSR/Russia and by Germany/FGD/GDR) of the photos that were allowed to be posted in the public domain.

It is possible that Rostov-on-Don was built on the site of an ancient city (like Odessa, St. Petersburg and many cities in Russia and the world). And in the course of World War II (not only in the USSR) they cleaned up the traces that could indicate the remains of former civilizations. Because the world's rulers understood that there would be developments in technology (which they most likely control) which would allow a large part of the population to understand the real picture of the world. Small circles of history buffs and conspiracy theorists are not of much interest to them, because they can easily be discredited in the eyes of the mass public.

By my logic, roughly the same thing will happen now to the uninhabited territories of North America, Eurasia, the Arctic and Antarctica that are planned to be developed. In order to make this transition unnoticed (and so that no one sees traces of previous civilizations on those territories), it is necessary to arrange a world war (only many times larger than the World War II). During this time, they will be able to clean up everything they need. And then let the population into these territories in the "new" ("built") cities.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Apr 16, 2022)

iseidon said:


> Yes, that's right.
> 
> I attribute this to the fact that there was censorship (both by the USSR/Russia and by Germany/FGD/GDR) of the photos that were allowed to be posted in the public domain.
> 
> ...




That is interesting. Why did they de facto censore starforts and canals even before ww2 and sometimes still to this day. 
Maybe if someone here lives near an empty grid who can dig down?


----------



## iseidon (Apr 16, 2022)

Blackdiamond said:


> That is interesting. Why did they de facto censore starforts and canals even before ww2 and sometimes still to this day.
> Maybe if someone here lives near an empty grid who can dig down?


I assume that such areas contain energy and military (or other state and/or supranational) facilities.

UPD.




_Maps._​There is such an area north of Tyumen. I assume that it is a former city.

I think that many bogs, peat bogs, bays, gulfs in the world are on the site of former ancient cities.


----------



## Historyburied (Apr 20, 2022)

Citezenship said:


> Just a theory based on my visual bias, or more like a connection, i think these star forts/citys, lines and grids are part of a network based on the true physical laws of our world and think that they are supercomputer/quantum computers.
> 
> some images of the die/processor of the q comp,(visual rep)View attachment 203
> 
> ...


I have been having a similar thought, perhaps this realm is some sort of machine and that these mother board looking cities and empty desert grids are impressions from what's beneath... past present and future.
Having watched the Colm Gibney What on Earth vid shared above with regards to atmospheric electricity and trees it makes me wonder if perhaps I'm looking at some sort of earth grid technology, what's powering the machine? It was staggering to behold the extent of those mechanical tree lines. 
Clearly nothing about this realm is as described imo.






Krishtar said:


> Thank you for the request!  I don't think I can do any more for right now.  My computer is aging and my software is failing.  Mercury Retrograde.  I need new glasses too! lol


Much appreciation Kristar for your Grids Without People series it's a comfort to know I'm not completely alone in my gut feeling that I have been born into some sort of bizarre farming operation on a mind blowing scale.


----------



## Blackdiamond (May 30, 2022)

Flying around the White Sea (alba) area is amazing. Looks like ordinary forest areas but with these patterns under it or within sort of. Not looking like agricultural fields.
- The Rus speciality of dubble canals and  this former star city(?) as well as a small satelite as Campbell calls them.
Not easy to display with a few screens so take a fly over yourself. 

      ​


----------



## trismegistus (Jul 6, 2022)

A mysterious cult that predates Stonehenge

Interesting that the mainstream is now paying lip service to these “from the sky” finds of vast evidence of a highly advanced ancient unknown civilization.


----------



## Krishtar (Jul 20, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> A mysterious cult that predates Stonehenge
> 
> Interesting that the mainstream is now paying lip service to these “from the sky” finds of vast evidence of a highly advanced ancient unknown civilization.



This method of arranging tons of rock into formations like in the article you mention, goes beyond Saudi Arabia.  My best guess is that it's related to whatever minerals are present in the rocks.  

The Eye of the Sahara has the circular style mounds around the peripheral, and the more complex geometric designs inside the the eye.  Niger also has a good amount of rock mounds.  Algeria has a unique kind that is seen throughout the region.  Saudi Arabia has the similar circular design in some places, but also triangular attachments connected to what appears to be a sun symbol.  The sun may be represented in all of these, but I'm not sure.  I can gather the evidence, but what are we looking at here?  This method is used over a region sweeping thousands of miles, where the landscape has changed from what we guess was a thriving alive environment, to a desert.  
How would tons of rock be moved in these areas that are devoid of civilization?  There's no evidence of modern structures close to these sites.  There is however rock/mineral gathering, which makes me wonder how these mounds of rocks were gathered without a large food supply, ample water, and shelter from the sweltering heat.  

The rock mounds were built after the great destruction/desertification, so where in time would these have originated?  

SH Archive - 400 year old Sahara Desert, or why people forgot everything they knew about Africa

Eye of Sahara



Niger



Algeria



Saudi Arabia


----------



## Safranek (Jul 20, 2022)

The elongated square in the third Eye of Sahara picture must have a mathematical message. They made a perfect right angle and then created an acute and an obtuse angle. I wonder what the reason is for those angles and the related circles. The position of the shapes inside may also have a mathematical meaning.


----------



## Krishtar (Jul 22, 2022)

Safranek said:


> The elongated square in the third Eye of Sahara picture must have a mathematical message. They made a perfect right angle and then created an acute and an obtuse angle. I wonder what the reason is for those angles and the related circles. The position of the shapes inside may also have a mathematical meaning.


Yeah I think you might be right.  There could be.  The designs face skyward, so that's telling me that it's meant to be seen by us, or someone, or something flying overhead.  Some of those designs look like comets.

The image below is south of Albuquerque, New Mexico, along the Rio Grande River .  The image scale is about 5 miles across.  Could you theoretically produce this grid, without the help of satellite technology?  I think this area last time I checked is a few hundred square miles.  Add the length of each road together and what distance might it total?





Edit 1: Going to answer my own question.  So if 4.5 square miles equals roughly 15 miles in the one of those sections, we could be looking at thousands of miles distance in these grids that are of this size.  The complexity and the involvement at this scope is pretty interesting, and for it to be empty like it is, sends strange signals to the casual observer.  Why do we find these places developed like this?  Any guesses?  Why do we find the grids covering the globe at scales we do?  So civilization has come and gone, but what about the last few?  Is this something from another time period that has survived the last reset?  Why when you look at the Sahara do we find the land is deeply scarred, and the Eye of the Sahara only shown to me recently in my life?  I had to have missed the announcement being detached from media for a brief period of time.  It was once green and goes through a flip flop?  After looking at the Earth, I get the note that it's all moving and these static shots are just photos.  I still want to understand why?  There's this urge to know why we exist like this, and also an urge to set things on a balanced course.  I get that our Earth is dying, but at the same time it's being reborn.  People could sync with it, but there's a constant push to not, hence the separation of things as they are.  Can we take part in some way to send healing towards these scars?  I feel that the population of the world is connected to these wounds.  There are many of us who remember the great destruction, because it came into my awareness from holly wood, or maybe a past life.  So when Jon Levi starts talking about it, and then I come across Korben Dallas, then I look again at the surface of our world, and realize it's like we're living on an alien planet.

Edit 2: When I say alien, it's how i feel about my perception of my own world.  It was somewhat 'known' to me at one point I thought, but now it feels immense, and vibrant beyond my imagination, and my capacity at interaction with it is limited, but the passion is inside me to recognize the truth and respond in a right use ness way.  I am here not to overlay my opinions about what I see.  I'm here to cultivate some thoughts and conversation that may bring new vitality to the way we see and interact with this world we call home.  Even though we have been deceived either willfully, unknowingly, or both, there is a need to understand the past to ensure survival of our species.  I know there was electric tech/mech going further back in time that is established.  Who knew there were fleets of electric vehicles for trucking goods, and busses for people?  In the 19th century?  So how was this tech developed and where did it come from?  Was it Greek or Roman?  I know the schematics and the people that it took to make these devices had to have been highly advanced people.  The vehicles look classic old style, but practical and effective.  I could see people with that tech making grids like what we see on this Earth.  An old forgotten time when technology had existed as one mode, then after the electrical event and the instability of electric devices such as vehicles, became apparent after the electrical civilization that once existed became obsolete, for existential reasons.  Meaning fossil fuels were preferred in order to possibly avoid the electrical disturbances, such as super-lightning events.  Maybe we have had those events happen in the darker periods of history.  Times when things had to be dug up, rebuilt differently, or totally abandoned.


----------



## reverendALC (Dec 24, 2022)

I have started a google map, noting several vacant grids throughout the USA. There are also some random geoglyphs I’ve discovered, as well as some international grids. I’m particularly interested in the grid in New Caledonian jungle.

Grids and geoglyphs - Google My Maps

I’m unsure if this google map can be updated by others, but if it can be, it would be well received.


----------

